
Visions of a larger iPhone 6 are stunning - prateekj
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57618534-1/visions-of-a-larger-iphone-6-are-stunning/
======
efiftythree
Its an ipad mini mini. I would classify it as "stunning" except it looks just
like everything else that comes out of Apple.

